# My computer cannot start up properly



## charlie_ucc (Jan 5, 2011)

Happy New Year to everyone. It’s my first time posting in the forum. Recently, I have got some problems with my computer. It cannot start up properly. It gets stuck in the boot sequence frequently. In the first-booting, I always don’t get anything on the screen even though the monitor is turned on. However, the computer is running with the lights on it. Since I am not very good at computer and stuff, I re-boot it every time I encounter this situation. In the second-booting, it gets something on the screen but I get stuck in there.
It shows me this: 

**********************************************************************
Phoenix TrustedCore(tm) Desktop SP2 for ThinkCentre.U
Copyright 1985-2005 Phoenix Technologies Ltd.
All Rights Reserved

(C) COPYRIGHT LENOVO CORPORATION 2005 ALL RIGHTS RESERVED
(C) COPYRIGHT IBM CORPORATION 1981-2005 ALL RIGHTS RESERVED
Portions Copyright 1998-1999 Intel Corporation
Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.00GHz
2047M System RAM Passed
2048 KB L2 Cache per Processor Core
System BIOS shadowed
Video BIOS shadowed
ATAPI CD-ROM: HL-DT-STDVD-RAM GSA-H40N
Fixed Disk 0: ST3250820AS
ERROR
0162: Configuration Error - Default configuration used
ERROR
0198: System Security - Unauthorized BIOS Update Attempted.

Press <F1> to Setup, <F2> to Resume
*********************************************************************

So then, I just access the bios by pressing <F1> and I will find the first startup device is somehow changed to IDE CD-Drive (I thought it is supposed to be IDE HDD isn’t it). Therefore, I have to change it back to IDE HDD almost every time in order to start my computer which means I have to re-boot my computer at least 3 times before I use it. Pretty interestingly, it doesn’t happen every time but almost. My friend told me that the battery on the motherboard had run out but there is still no improvement after I replaced it with a new one earlier today. :sigh:

My dad is quite upset off with it since he doesn’t know anything about computer more than browsing on the internet. Now, he cannot start the computer without me standing by him. Unfortunately, I am not always free to be with him. Therefore, please give me a hand. Finally, I hope I have given you guys enough and clear descriptions about the problems. Please don’t hesitate to question if you find anything unclear. :smile:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
model
wattage

check the listings in the bios for voltages and temperatures and post them


----------



## charlie_ucc (Jan 5, 2011)

*Operating System*​


Windows Vista Home Premium Service Pack 2 (build 6002)​ 



*System Model*​


LENOVO 1111111 ThinkCentre XXXX
System Serial Number: 1111111
Enclosure Type: Mini-Tower​ 



*Processor*​


3.00 gigahertz Intel Pentium D
16 kilobyte primary memory cache
2048 kilobyte secondary memory cache
64-bit ready
Multi-core (2 total)
Not hyper-threaded​ 


*Main Circuit Board*​ 
Board: LENOVO LENOVO 
BIOS: LENOVO 2OKT40AUS 04/20/2007​ 



*Drives*​
​




250.06 Gigabytes Usable Hard Drive Capacity​



94.22 Gigabytes Hard Drive Free Space​




HD7120Q BJH377E SCSI CdRom Device [Optical drive]​



HL-DT-ST DVD-RAM GSA-H40N ATA Device [Optical drive]​




Generic- Compact Flash USB Device [Hard drive] -- drive 1​



Generic- MS/MS-Pro USB Device [Hard drive] -- drive 4​



Generic- SD/MMC USB Device [Hard drive] -- drive 3​



Generic- SM/xD-Picture USB Device [Hard drive] -- drive 2​



ST3250820AS [Hard drive] (250.06 GB) -- drive 0, s/n 5QE3KWMK, rev 3.AAE, SMART Status: Healthy​










*Memory Modules*​


2046 Megabytes Usable Installed Memory​ 
Slot 'J6G1' has 1024 MB
Slot 'J6G2' has 1024 MB​ 

Voltages:
CPU VCore: 1.18V (Max: 1.25V)
VBat: 4.08V (Max: 4.08V)
Temperature#1: 46.0[FONT=新細明體]℃[/FONT] (Max: 58.0[FONT=新細明體]℃[/FONT])
Temperature#2: 45.0[FONT=新細明體]℃[/FONT] (Max: 46.0[FONT=新細明體]℃[/FONT])

Graphic:
NVIDIA GeForce 7300 LE
GPU Core Temperature: 50.0[FONT=新細明體]℃[/FONT] (Max: 50.0[FONT=新細明體]℃[/FONT])

Hard Drive Temperature: 33.0[FONT=新細明體]℃[/FONT] (Max: 33.0[FONT=新細明體]℃[/FONT])


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the boot order is normally

cd first

hd second

after replacing the battery the bios would have to default and you need to re optimise it

take the side off the case and look at the psu label for the details


----------

